# Advice on Anadrol cycle???



## tyees2002 (Jan 1, 2004)

First off I'm 5'9 and a buck fifty. I've been working out for a while now natural with just some whey protein. Now I already got some anadrol 50 tabs (14 of em). I rushed into buying them a few weeks ago, probly not to smart but hey. 

I have a few questions: 1) I plan to take a tab a day for 2 weeks. Will this be long enough?? 

2) What should I take while in the cycle, and what should I take post cycle???
 I have heard taking a liver complex is good but what else. 

Any recomendations or pointers would be great.

Peace

O ya, Is anyone else having problems accesing the "anadrol will kill you" thread?? I cant get into it. thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Since you are going to do it, I would be very curious what you gain and what, if anything you keep.

I would run nolvadex at 20-40mg ED for 2 weeks, you could start @ 40 and taper down if you'd like, or just try 20.

Diet is king man, if you want to put on weight and keep it you have to write that diet down and stick to it.


----------



## gr81 (Jan 1, 2004)

I hate to tell you bud but you will lose probably all your gains running the abomb for two weeks with no longer acting esters in your cycle. You will gain a bunch of weight ( mostly water weight) and you will lose all of that once you get off. Not anly that but your natural hormone levels will be down post cycle and you will probably lose more weight from that aspect. My advice, read read read until you know the answers to your questions.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Even when stacked so many people lose most of the anadrol gains.

Either way, split that tab into two, its 'active' half life is about 8-9 hours.


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 1, 2004)

ya, this is what I was kinda worried about, the whole losing all my gains after i stopped taking it part.  If I ate like a mofo(smartly), would I keep most of my gains or am I still gonna lose alot??? Is there any way to reduce post cycle weight loss?? Creatine?? 

I have been reading alot of the newbie threads but they can be a bit confusing  Anyways, thanks for the replies

Peace


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I hate to tell you bud but you will lose probably all your gains running the abomb for two weeks with no longer acting esters in your cycle. You will gain a bunch of weight ( mostly water weight) and you will lose all of that once you get off. Not anly that but your natural hormone levels will be down post cycle and you will probably lose more weight from that aspect. My advice, read read read until you know the answers to your questions.





HAHAHA abomb! I nearly pissed myself.

But seroiusly...wait on the drol till you can get 10 weeks worth of test. Frontload the cycle with the 'drol'. Plus you should get more and make your frontload about 3-4weeks.. 


coming to 
week 1-4 drol and test
week 5-10 test


you are crapping you cash away on such a short cycle...If you want a short cycle...try M1t...its legal even


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Using at least test with anadrol is how people TRY to hold onto some of the gains, normally gains are kept better the longer you are on and anadrol is not used very long and "never" by itself.

Most people have a hard time eating on anadrol, slugishness is also a problem, but it works so damn well people still get bigger and stronger.

I think creatine is a load of crap, especially compared to the pound a day 10-20 pounds on your bench weekly Anadrol, but thats mostly because creatine never works for me. Its laughable to think it can help keep up with anadrol gains before they would dissapear though, but many people try to use creatine/glutamine etc in between cycles or year round.

*One thing is for sure,* your anadrol story may not be like everyone elses, there are various tales of woe and some of glee with anadrol.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> you are crapping you cash away on such a short cycle...If you want a short cycle...try M1t...its legal even



He can do steroids legally in his country, they just can't be bought or sold legally (funny isn't it).


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 1, 2004)

better yet even...if you are confused by alot of the newbie steroid threads maby you should do a month of research before to touch gear...your not just looking at losing gains if you do it wrong....your looking at 'man boobs', 'limp dick', and liver disfunction


----------



## gr81 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> HAHAHA abomb! I nearly pissed myself.
> 
> But seroiusly...wait on the drol till you can get 10 weeks worth of test. Frontload the cycle with the 'drol'. Plus you should get more and make your frontload about 3-4weeks..
> ...




ha you have never heard that term huh? I use it all the time, guess from all the e-bomd I've done I totally agree thou, he needs to use the orals as a frontload for the rest of his cycle, otherwise you are just putting your endocrine levels on a rollercoaster for a few weeks. 2 weeks in nothing bro. i reccommend running a 12 week cycle at least, but no less than 8-10. If you are gonna do it, do it right! You need to look at yourself in the mirror and ask yourself if you are just lookin for the easy solution. If you are not dedicated then no matter what kind of cycle you run your gonna lose it..


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> He can do steroids legally in his country, they just can't be bought or sold legally (funny isn't it).



Sunnuva.....If I didnt love Virginia so much, Id definately move some place I could buy legally from a pharmacy...though I hear some of the bigguns like QV are goin down hill in quality...


----------



## gr81 (Jan 1, 2004)

I am planning a trip to thailand asap!!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> Sunnuva.....If I didnt love Virginia so much, Id definately move some place I could buy legally from a pharmacy...though I hear some of the bigguns like QV are goin down hill in quality...



He can't buy in a pharm, but he can posses personal use quanities. Mexico is about to nix legal possession in a few months supposedly.

When I was in VA I hated it, racism everywhere.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 2, 2004)

I never really see much of that....but its prob cause I live in the boonies but not super boonies.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Man, I'm glad you guys are talking about anadrol. I just got 100 tabs of the stuff for free and wasn't sure how to go about using it.

I'm on dbol right now, and I'm thinking that when I run out (which will be in a week or so), I'll start using the anadrol. I'm also on test, so I'm hoping the anadrol/test combination will work as awesome as the dbol/test combination has worked out thus far.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

For free? You must have some very nice friends or something, that would run me $280 for greens.

Generically speaking Anadrol kills dbol.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, my bad. Upon checking it's anabol I received, not anadrol. I got 120 [5 mg] tabs for free. Not sure how those are in comparison to dianabol, but I'll probably take them anyway.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

It is dianabol


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

That's what I thought, actually. 

I'm a douche-bag. But, on a positive note, I'm a douche-bag with 120 tabs of dianabol.

Sweet.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 2, 2004)

I need better friends...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

I got a bottle of liquid cialis free, a fat lot of (no) good it does me, nice cruel joke


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 3, 2004)

*thanks for the help*

so...

week 1-4--50mg/day anadrol 
week 1-10--500mg(3.5cc's i think)/week test.

As for nolvadex-- would you recomend to take it for the duration of the cycle???  also what from does it come in and how muc should i be taking?? 

Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jan 3, 2004)

What kind of test is it? 500mg a week is probably 2cc (250mg/ml), if it is 200mg/ml then obviously 2.5cc a week. If it is enanthate or cypionate you can shoot once a week if you like.

Nolva can be a bit pricey, you dont have to run it throughout. It is an oral, most likely you will find it in tab form, most commonly its 20mg per pill but I've seen lesser doses. It is good to have on hand in case of gyno symptoms, which is possible that the anadrol may bring out or even the test, you really just have to see how your own body works.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 3, 2004)

good god i need nolva tabs....the worst tasteing thing Ive ever put in my moush is research chem liquid nolva....if it werent soo much cheaper than the tabs I would never ever touch it again.....


----------



## Mudge (Jan 3, 2004)

Dude, put it in water, you hardly taste it at all then just down it. Sometimes I put it in my shake.

I once put a mere 15 drops of liquid arimidex in my mouth and it burned the hell out of my throat, it was irritated for about a half hour. That stuff is suspended in 190 proof alcohol, not pleasant.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 4, 2004)

Yea im useing everclear for some of my conversions


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Dude, put it in water, you hardly taste it at all then just down it.



 I have no common sense what so friggin ever...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2004)

What type was the liquid Nolva?  I'm currently using the one available at PowerNutrition.net.  It is "fruit punch" flavored, and doesn't taste bad at all.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 4, 2004)

liquidresearch


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> What kind of test is it? 500mg a week is probably 2cc (250mg/ml), if it is 200mg/ml then obviously 2.5cc a week. If it is enanthate or cypionate you can shoot once a week if you like.
> 
> Nolva can be a bit pricey, you dont have to run it throughout. It is an oral, most likely you will find it in tab form, most commonly its 20mg per pill but I've seen lesser doses. It is good to have on hand in case of gyno symptoms, which is possible that the anadrol may bring out or even the test, you really just have to see how your own body works.



I havent gotten my test yet as I just decided on taking it. I am waiting on my source for a price and what type it is. What are the differences between cypionate and enanthate??? or are they basically the same?? Also what range of a price should I be expecting to pay for (x) amount?? I just need an idea so i know im not getting ripped.
  Anyways thanks again


----------



## Mudge (Jan 4, 2004)

Close enough to the same, 1.5 days difference in the active half life, 2% difference I believe in total testosterone.

I would not pay more than $100 for 5 grams worth of test.


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2004)

anadrol is the biggest waste of money.  you will lose 90% of your gains post cycle regardless of post cycle therapy.  

anadrol is best used by those who wish to cheat at PL meets.


----------

